# The Crooked Cottage. Denbighshire-Wales. December 2013



## NakedEye (Dec 30, 2013)

Stumbled upon this whilst searching for my main location a couple of weeks ago in the middle of nowhere. No information at all on this place except to say it has obviously been abandoned for many years as the roof is very badly damaged and inside was inaccessible mainly apart form two back rooms which were quite dark so all photos of the interior were done via my laser torches. I imagine in its day it was a lovely farmhouse to live in with many outer buildings scattered around it which I didn't explore. I have just spotted an area clue on one photo but Denbighshire is a big place so I think it'll remain hidden! Probably enough for a report - just!


----------



## antonymes (Dec 30, 2013)

Great shots, as ever mate!


----------



## NakedEye (Dec 30, 2013)

antonymes said:


> Great shots, as ever mate!



Cheers Ian!


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sometimes the best finds are ones that are stumbled upon as this report shows. Very nice pictures that captures the atmosphere and decay of a once loved home.


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 30, 2013)

great place and photos and you've done well to keep it safe


----------



## wirelessmast (Dec 30, 2013)

Nine shotgun cartridges and a bottle of strychnine - sounds like my kind of party!

Smashing photos


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice!!!
Another good reason to visit further afield


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 31, 2013)

Beautiful cottage and great pics!
Thanks..


----------



## samy2013 (Dec 31, 2013)

I love the old cottages they are Always charming, beautiful photgraphy and thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2013)

Great time warp full of treasures, great photos.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 31, 2013)

I love places like this.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 31, 2013)

Judging by the remains of the veterinary products remaining on site, this place may have been occupied for longer than the ruination would lead us to believe. Nice to see the remains of the farm's working life nicely recorded.


----------



## Kezz44 (Jan 1, 2014)

Great looking place, could have lots of fun in there.


----------



## Soxmilligex (Jan 1, 2014)

*They'll find you!*

Great pictures NAKEDEYE, you could see the trials and experiences of the people who lived there. 

Also the cunning way in which this poor chap attempted to put off the all seeing eye of HM's bloodsuckers.

It obviously failed and he/they fled. Maybe to the moon. Must check out latest Nasa curiosity images.




the moon by soxmilligex, on Flickr




the moon 2 by soxmilligex, on Flickr

Regards Soxmilligex


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2014)

I love places like this! You should be well proud of that set!


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 2, 2014)

Soxmilligex said:


> Great pictures NAKEDEYE, you could see the trials and experiences of the people who lived there.
> 
> Also the cunning way in which this poor chap attempted to put off the all seeing eye of HM's bloodsuckers.
> 
> ...



aha!! see what you mean! Hadn't noticed the address being so far away, no wonder it's remained hidden thus far!!!


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 2, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> I love places like this! You should be well proud of that set!



Cheers Mr X and all the other positive comments...it's always great to literally stumble across a place like this, just a shame I couldn't get inside the other rooms even if they did look dangerous through the windows...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 2, 2014)

Soxmilligex said:


> Also the cunning way in which this poor chap attempted to put off the all seeing eye of HM's bloodsuckers.
> It obviously failed and he/they fled. Maybe to the moon. Must check out latest Nasa curiosity images.



You missed the 'Lala Land' in the address on the white envelope. Obviously this letter took a bit of delivering - it has been franked twice after possible redirecting?


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 3, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> You missed the 'Lala Land' in the address on the white envelope. Obviously this letter took a bit of delivering - it has been franked twice after possible redirecting?



No mate the Lala land is what the sat nav said also - I was expecting to find teletubbies hiding inside but luckily none were around .....sometme you just have to go slightly further out than expected


----------

